# Detailing shops open



## skybie

Does anyone know if there are any car detailing product shops around Huddersfield, Barnsley area that are open on Saturdays?


----------



## stangalang

you have clean your car and HDD in those areas. Give them a call tomorrow see if they will be open Saturday


----------

